# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  looking to start a winstrol/clem/cytomel cycle Help!!!!

## mikiewed

Hey All 
Im new to this I just ordered winstrol ,clembuterol and cytomel Im 250 lbs looking like im ready to give birth .I watch what I eat ,just got back into the gym i have to watch my upper bod routines due to i i just had 2 shoulder surgeries .I MUST LOST ATLAST 50LBS AND REGAIN a lean physique PLease help i need to know what type of cycles to to ????help help help .I hate love andles and looking like im ready to give birth

Mike Weed
PLease email me 
[email protected]

----------


## China Dawg

> Hey All 
> Im new to this I just ordered winstrol ,clembuterol and cytomel Im 250 lbs looking like im ready to give birth .I watch what I eat ,just got back into the gym i have to watch my upper bod routines due to i i just had 2 shoulder surgeries .I MUST LOST ATLAST 50LBS AND REGAIN a lean physique PLease help i need to know what type of cycles to to ????help help help .I hate love andles and looking like im ready to give birth
> 
> Mike Weed
> PLease email me 
> [email protected]


I'm no expert on AAS but I think I know how the experts on this board would respond to you... If you're carrying a lot of fat, which it certainly sounds like you are, then running some winstrol isn't going to do much for you. It's only going to help you to retain muscle and harden up when doing some extreme dieting at a lower bf%. You should really probably consider good old exercise and diet to drop the 50 lbs first and then use your winstrol, clenbuterol , and cytomel stack to cut the last bit of fat and get you lean. You probably won't have too much trouble dropping all of the weight you want if you just do some cardio, eat clean, and eat less.

----------


## clhp20

> Hey All 
> Im new to this I just ordered winstrol,clembuterol and cytomel PLease help i need to know what type of cycles to to ????help help help .



Well i don't wanna sound like i am flaming you cause i'm not.. But, Seems like you don't need any help, you have already determined what you were going to do.


With that said.. Why would you order product, and not know what kind of cycles to do?

I would think you are putting the cart before the horse on this one.. but that is just what i see....


If you want to lose some fat, work out, clean up your diet.. sleep well. and in 5 months or so. when you have lost some lbs, and you can see your abs a little bit better. then you should consider AAS. 


What are you looking to do as far as your body, bulk, lean out, cut... that is the main question, and the answer to that will help you determine what kind of cycle, and what AS's to do..

----------


## markkus66

bukkake

----------


## Grudge Keeper

i wouldnt worry as much about what too cycle with as much as i would diet and cardio everyone thinks aas is the quick fix but it really wont help at all if diet and exercise are not tip top first

----------

